# Low pay warning to overseas workers in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Overseas workers in Australia need to make sure they are being paid the correct amount, the Fair Work Ombudsman is warning. It says that the Australian arm of a global retail company has recently been fined $59,400 for underpaying 13 employees, including many foreign workers, in Adelaide and Brisbane. Lycamobile Pty Ltd was handed down [...]

Click to read the full news article: Low pay warning to overseas workers in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Most of small business run by immigrants pay cash to hand and below national minimum wage. In Hurstville (Chinese suburb of Sydney) not many of these places pay more than $10 per hour and almost all cash to hand.


----------

